# Attaching plants to driftwood



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Just looking for opinions or advice... I have some Java Fern that I am trying to attach to my driftwood just to make it look prettier (relapsed into a girly moment) and to make my shrimp and Pleco happy... I have tied it down with a bit of string and a small pebble  the roots seem to get really grabby to the rock (almost right away) I am assuming that it should do this to the wood too, but maybe over time... is there any special 'stuff' I need to do to ensure that it takes to the driftwood?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nope, i tack it in place with good ole fishing line and the roots just do what thy do , but if you place your roots where you want them you can avoid the frazzled hair do look but im no plant xpert so wait for others


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Just tie them down and wait. Java fern actually grabs hold of wood a lot better than rock.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I use fishing line but it can be tedious to tie since it's so thin. I've heard that you can hot glue the rhizome to the rock/wood.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

PSpades said:


> I use fishing line but it can be tedious to tie since it's so thin. I've heard that you can hot glue the rhizome to the rock/wood.


Really? Glue? Seriously? Huh...I've never heard of that, I wouldn't think it would be good for the plant, maybe damage the rhizome? The secret to using fishing line effectively is swearing at it (I have fat clumsy fingers.)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

People have also used super glue or an aquarium marketed version, but I've always used clear fishing line.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

rich16 said:


> The secret to using fishing line effectively is swearing at it (I have fat clumsy fingers.)


Ahahaha!!! Too funny, dispite fishing line size and not really knowing how to fish personally, I am actually quite skilled with it... Okay so I will switch out the string for fishing line... I can eventually remove the line right??


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

PSpades said:


> I use fishing line but it can be tedious to tie since it's so thin. I've heard that you can *hot glue *the rhizome to the rock/wood.


Hot glue, no. Hot glue melts at 180+ celcius, any plants touching that temperature would fry.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

A cold glue gun would probably much better for the plants.....

Just got it all retied with fishing line &#55357;&#56842; my Pleco got mad at me removing it though to re do it, lol, came up and tail whipped my hand... Must be 'that time of the month' for her, lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

plecoptera?
Plecoptera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

macframalama said:


> plecoptera?
> Plecoptera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


[email protected]%€ auto correct on the IPad...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

lol ahhh technology


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, can't live with it and can't live without it... Lol:lol:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

sarcastickitten said:


> Ahahaha!!! Too funny, dispite fishing line size and not really knowing how to fish personally, I am actually quite skilled with it... Okay so I will switch out the string for fishing line... I can eventually remove the line right??


Yes, you can cut the fishing line out once the plant takes hold, or just leave it be and let the plant mass grow around it.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

